# Portraits/Fashion Shots



## PaulPhotography (May 16, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I am new to the forum.  Thought I'd share a few portraits/fashion shots I have done:


----------



## hedonia (May 17, 2008)

I don't want to be a buzzkill, and I don't want this to sound mean, but... I don't think I like your model's face. It really looks like you used the liquify tool to give her fake eyes and lips, and I'm finding it kind of disturbing. Is this a PS thing or a makeup thing? If you look at #3, there's a difference of lightness between her face and her neck, that could be lighting, makeup, or over skin-smoothing (or all three).

Again, not trying to diss the way anyone looks, but I'm bringing it up because it looks kinda overdone.


----------



## PaulPhotography (May 17, 2008)

No, it's okay.  I can see why you would think that.  I didn't touch her face in post, she has very large eyes and lips and I think the lens I used embraced that, which was my intention.  Also, she was lying down in the first one so the gravity was obviously pulling down on her face, which might explain why you think I used the liquify tool.  You are right about the neck though, I smoothed it out and it isn't as lit as well as I would have liked.  Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## tinkerbell50404 (May 17, 2008)

I really like the photos of the girl, the colors are gorgeous. Good job!


----------



## craig (May 17, 2008)

I like the style of these shots. Good work.

Love & Bass


----------



## Alpha (May 17, 2008)

The lighting is good but I have to say, in the second shot you either have a disfigured model or you thoroughly botched the touch-up.


----------



## PaulPhotography (May 17, 2008)

If the model was disfigured, and if I botched my work, the companies that hired us sure are burning a ton of money..


----------



## PaulPhotography (May 17, 2008)

tinkerbell50404 said:


> I really like the photos of the girl, the colors are gorgeous. Good job!





craig said:


> I like the style of these shots. Good work.
> 
> Love & Bass



Thank you very much


----------



## noescape (May 17, 2008)

Don't see the shots?


----------



## Alpha (May 17, 2008)

PaulPhotography said:


> If the model was disfigured, and if I botched my work, the companies that hired us sure are burning a ton of money..



While I can appreciate that you're a paid "professional," that doesn't make you impervious to mistakes. You botched the retouch. Suck it up, learn from it, and move on. No one is stopping you from continuing with your present workflow. But I guarantee that it will get you into trouble with a more demanding client. You're lying through your teeth about not doing a retouch. And now you've gone and tucked your tail between your legs, deleting the shots from the original post. Poor attitude, man.


----------



## PaulPhotography (May 17, 2008)

I am not running with my tail between my legs, I have nothing to prove to you.  I make a 6 digit figure salary, and love what I do.  I have been in the business for over 30 years.  As I said before, I did not touch the girl's face in post.  It seems you have a reputation of shooting down other photographers' work.  You must be insecure in your craft.   My only advice for you is to turn that negative energy into a positive by working harder at your craft.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome - I think you should replace the photos.  Sure you didnt get a good vibe with your first post here but there are lots of people that like to help and enjoy seeing all types of photography.  There are a lot of people here also that like to say what they think about everyone elses work but never post their own.  Something you have to get used to but it's a neat place to belong to when the moon isn't full.


----------



## kundalini (May 17, 2008)

Sorry I was too late to see your posted photos.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2008)

PaulPhotography said:


> I am not running with my tail between my legs, I have nothing to prove to you.  I make a 6 digit figure salary, and love what I do.  I have been in the business for over 30 years.  As I said before, I did not touch the girl's face in post.  It seems you have a reputation of shooting down other photographers' work.  You must be insecure in your craft.   My only advice for you is to turn that negative energy into a positive by working harder at your craft.



Proof is in the pudding, buddy. Dr. Phil makes more money than most psychiatrists but is hardly the better doctor. I'm not trying to shoot you down. I'm pointing out a problem with your shooting/editing-- one that you apparently should have noticed about 28 years ago. Even if you didn't specifically touch the face, your processing workflow clearly modified it. The fact that you're a pro neither means that you're always right nor that I'm always wrong.


----------



## Big Bully (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Paul. Jimmyjaceymom is right, there are a few people here who are quick to judge, but that doesn't mean you need to take your photo's down. I would love to see the photos if you are willing to show them again.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2008)

Oh you guys are ridiculous. Right. Okay. It's all my fault he took the photos down. Sue me.

I'm sorry but you've really got no right to post something in the Professional section and then get so upset when someone says it doesn't look professional.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> there are a few people here who are quick to judge



Oh I'm so sorry. I should have waited until I found out what a great person he is before critiquing his photos. Silly me. His character has absolutely no bearing on the quality of the photos.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> There are a lot of people here also that like to say what they think about everyone elses work but never post their own.



If you'd like to start a fight, I'm happy to oblige. But let's do it over pm, k?

Kisses! :hug::


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 18, 2008)

Are you serious?  I have no specific issue with anyone nor do I have the time to 'fight' with people on the internet.  Did I name you?  Are you the only person to say something he could potentially take as negative information in this thread that might make him want to take his photos down and go somewhere else?  I think not.
It's a known fact that there are a lot of members that talk about what something should look like but rarely give examples of their own work and if he's just jumping in here he should know that while that's a part of this forum there are plenty of posters that are here to help in a less condescending or rude manner than others.  I think you are a little defensive, but maybe you should understand that everything isn't always about you.   :heart:


----------



## PaulPhotography (May 18, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Hi and welcome - I think you should replace the photos.  Sure you didnt get a good vibe with your first post here but there are lots of people that like to help and enjoy seeing all types of photography.  There are a lot of people here also that like to say what they think about everyone elses work but never post their own.  Something you have to get used to but it's a neat place to belong to when the moon isn't full.



Thank you, I appreciate your comment.  I am always welcoming of constructive criticism, as that is what I was expecting and hoping to receive when joining this forum.  It is quite sad... pathetic really.. that people post such puerile comments when they have no work to show for themselves.  Nevertheless, I appeciate your kind welcome, and hope to see you around the forums.

~Paul


----------



## Big Bully (May 19, 2008)

Alpha I have no problem with you, and Like JimmyJaceymom, I didn't name you either. Stop jumping to conclusions, relax and take a chill pill dude.
I also never said that you should see if he is a great person before you judge his photos. Wow you are just over the top today aren't you?!

Paul, I hope to see some of your photos here on the forum in the future. I hope that some negative feedback doesn't deture you from posting them in the future.


----------



## NJMAN (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Paul.   

I saw your photos before they were pulled.  I cant remember exactly what they looked like, but I seem to remember that #1 was pretty neat as far as lighting. However, it seemed like it had some motion blur or something.  I couldn't quite put my finger on it.  Regarding the female model photos, I seem to remember that she wore a lot of makeup, but can't remember much else about the comp. 

I'd like to see some more of your work if you don't mind showing. 

NJ


----------



## hedonia (May 19, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Alpha I have no problem with you, and Like JimmyJaceymom, I didn't name you either. Stop jumping to conclusions, relax and take a chill pill dude.
> I also never said that you should see if he is a great person before you judge his photos. Wow you are just over the top today aren't you?!
> 
> Paul, I hope to see some of your photos here on the forum in the future. I hope that some negative feedback doesn't deture you from posting them in the future.



Well, uh, the only other person who didn't like them was me, so I guess you're all talking about me. I can't conceive of a way for me to react to his photos in a nicer way while not liking them. Should I have walked on more eggshells, or not given my true opinion? I qualified it as my opinion, and made it clear that I wasn't just trying to criticize; I was pointing out things that I noticed about the pictures that could be improved/needed to be explained to me. 
I didn't realize that the point of this forum was to compliment everything, and I thought I was giving a point of view that would help. The OP didn't seem to take it the wrong way, but I guess everyone else did. I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## Alpha (May 19, 2008)

It's not you. 

I said he botched the touch up. 
He got upset and took the photos down. 
Kathi and Meg got upset because they think I'm scaring new members away.

Let me just say this: There's a precedent on the board for being able to call people out in the Professional section if you don't think the work looks professional. End of story. 

Now can we get back to constructive criticism of the invisible photos?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 19, 2008)

Who pointed fingers - I said there are A LOT of members here that do such a thing.  Are you guys A LOT od people?  NO. Good Lord!   Hedonia - I don't even know why you think I'm talking about you?   You said what you think and you even added that you weren't trying to be mean.  And NO ALPHA that doesn't mean I am talking about you specifically either.  But that doesn't mean I don't think that there is a different way of saying things to someone especially if it's their first post.  
You clearly so know about photography and have information to share.  I'm not saying you have to be gooey sweet when you tell someone something is wrong but you don't have to be such a callous ass#^le either!  You're obviously not an idiot but when you tell people things the way you have a tendency to it doesn't come off as though you are wanting to help, but as though you feel like you know it all.


----------



## Big Bully (May 19, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Who pointed fingers - I said there are A LOT of members here that do such a thing. Are you guys A LOT od people? NO. Good Lord! Hedonia - I don't even know why you think I'm talking about you? You said what you think and you even added that you weren't trying to be mean. And NO ALPHA that doesn't mean I am talking about you specifically either. But that doesn't mean I don't think that there is a different way of saying things to someone especially if it's their first post.
> You clearly so know about photography and have information to share. I'm not saying you have to be gooey sweet when you tell someone something is wrong but you don't have to be such a callous ass#^le either! You're obviously not an idiot but when you tell people things the way you have a tendency to it doesn't come off as though you are wanting to help, but as though you feel like you know it all.


 

Ditto! I didn't name names either. And I never said anything about anyone in this thread. So come on, chill out and take a minute to calm down. There is no reason to lie and Hedonia you don't have to tell everyone you love their work, but in some cases especially when people are new to the forum, there is a way to do it with tact or offer suggestions. 
And for the record I wasn't talking about you or Alpha in my post.


----------



## dpolston (May 19, 2008)

(I can now remember why I left this forum... to many people griping and complaining.

Good riddance!)


By The Way Mod's... I think I would like a refund on my subscription. Email me as to how I can get this granted. Thanks)


----------

